# Long shots?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just finished reading a post by jsoulier about a him taking a long shot on a coyote. His only concern seemed to be if he could remember the ballistics of his rifle. I have the ballistics of my particular handload on a piece of tape stuck right to the side of my stock forearm. I have a 200yd zero and have bullet drop info for 300, 400, 500, 600. This info is only good for my coyote loads, I change it for my deer loads. It ain't pretty but it works. What if any thing do you do to help you on those long shots?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I too just read the same post. I used to carry info like that also...but I now use a graduated Leoipold and that takes the guess away...I used to use the thick posts that the hair line come out of...still do on some of my other guns.

Again..long shoots range shots is trig. on the run...


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Horus Atrag software. I put my PDA in my Predator Chest Rig and it's there whenever I need it. It would have to be a pretty long shot for me to whip it out. Long being 400 yards +. Nice thing about the software is you can store multiple rifles and different loads for each. Data can also be printed out and taped to your stock for quick reference.

Chris C.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

i cant remember where but i have seen where someone taped his ballistics to the inside of the back flip-up scope cap which i thought was pretty neat. now that i am far sighted i need them at the end of the barrel + some


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't carry any printed info to the field. Since I reload, I am familiar with the ballistics of each caliber/load. I sight all my rifles to shoot high enough at 100 yds that they are actually zeroed at 200 yds. Knowing approximate bullet drop with each caliber, it allows me to make an educated guess on hold over for longer shots. As far as windage and drift from bullet spin, that is usually left to an EWAG. Like TexAg, I still have an eagle eye at distance but if I tried to read any printed info I would have to lay down the rifle and put on a pair of glasses. I guess my arms are just not long enough anymore.


----------

